# Antenatal Classes



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife and I arrived in Dubai from London 3 weeks ago. 

My wife is 6 months pregnant with our 1st child. Unlike in the UK the American Hospital does not seem to offer antenatal classes (I might be wrong).

Does anyone have any past experience of antenatal classes in Dubai and if so any recommendations? 

Thanks 

P


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

KINGY2110 said:


> My wife and I arrived in Dubai from London 3 weeks ago.
> 
> My wife is 6 months pregnant with our 1st child. Unlike in the UK the American Hospital does not seem to offer antenatal classes (I might be wrong).
> 
> ...


Yes there are private clinics that offer this like Dubai London Clinic and Infinity. Depends on where you live and how far you want to drive. If you pm me I can send you some links. :


----------

